# Habitat for hucrappity



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

My crappie left and without a better bottom machine, I’m giving up finding them so I’ve decided to turn my efforts to more humanitarian causes! These high dollar homes were originally between $60 and $100 each but I got a deal (recycle pile) and will be picking up another couple of loads tomorrow. Guessing crappie will be back next month and I can’t wait to see the look on their little faces!!!!


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

Go for it .I wish we could do it here. It is a good thing to do to help out the fish.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I guess I would resort to pilfering the Christmas tree pile if I couldn't shoot a monster buck in my backyard too.....


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

MrFish said:


> I guess I would resort to pilfering the Christmas tree pile if I couldn't shoot a monster buck in my backyard too.....




.............dang. When you put it like that this don’t make as much sense as I thought


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Try'n Hard said:


> .............dang. When you put it like that this don’t make as much sense as I thought


I can come remove temptation. Let me know......


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

Tryin, you gonna tie them to cinder blocks? Or put in buckets with concrete or just drop em.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

If you put them in buckets of concrete, try a couple upside down - with the treetop in the concrete. Creates more of an umbrella effect and jigs won't hang as easily.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

countryjwh said:


> Tryin, you gonna tie them to cinder blocks? Or put in buckets with concrete or just drop em.




Just gonna wire them to a landscape stone and drop 5 in a pile. The buckets are better but by the time you get them full of concrete, rebar added where they won’t fall over, and sunk you won’t have time to fish.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

There was a roll-off dumpster full of them behind home Depot the other day. I can almost guarantee they wouldn't give you one but they'll throw 50 of them away... Maybe cruise through after dark!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

how do you sink them? rope and a cinder block?


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> Just gonna wire them to a landscape stone and drop 5 in a pile. The buckets are better but by the time you get them full of concrete, rebar added where they won’t fall over, and sunk you won’t have time to fish.


That sounds a lot like I would do it. Easier and way more cover than one tree.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Quantity trumps quality in this case


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Don't expect a lot of crappie the first year. My Pop used to say they need some algae or "growth" on them to be productive.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Plankton attracts Minnows and it starts to grow above 70 degrees. Water temp now is in the 40’s. I have one spot with a Christmas tree that has been there at least 5 years. It’s been nothing but a 40 quart ice chest sized clump with a cinder block wired to it. I’ve pulled it up several times lol. I’ve caught a lot of crappie on that thing!


----------

